# Europe thru Club Pass?



## Firepath (Feb 3, 2020)

There was mention a while back of 3 new resorts in Europe becoming available through Club Pass. Has there been any more info as to if/when that might start?


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 3, 2020)

Wyndham South Pacific/Asia (formerly Worldmark South Pacific) has 3 Timeshares in Europe - Bavaria, Tuscany, and Normandy. As far as we know Wyndham South Pacific was never available through Club Pass. But we could be wrong. It was available if you had WM+A Points or Travelshare Points but this is direct Booking not Club Pass.

Just took a look at the Worldmark 2020 - 2021 Directory. The European Resorts are not list in the Club Pass Section or the Wyndham South Pacific Section. I then looked at the Wyndham South Pacific/Asia 2020 - 2021 Directory. They are listed there along with Japan, etc. This would tell me that are not going to allow Club Pass and perhaps not WM+A or Travelshare to Book into Europe or Japan. Remember Wyndham South Pacific/Asia is a separate Corporate Entity.


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 4, 2020)

Does anyone know what type of ownership interest was acquired in those resorts by Wyndham South Pacific?

One answer is that they don’t want another exchange imbalance to occur like they had with the WMSP Sydney.


----------

